# Frappr Fishforums?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

What's everyone think about if a Frappr went up, just to see where everyone is from?

http://www.frappr.com/


If enough interest, i'll start one up so ya'll can begin pinning the map 

-MP


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

that would be cool!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yikes! They even put that horrid English on the "sample" map! 



> hey everyone im lookin for some peeps i or close to chandler az if youre cool and in that location hit me up!!!


 *faint* I guess that makes me an old prude! I just never expected to see that kind of stuff on a "display".

It might be interesting to see where everyone is from and useful to find people in your area.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO, yea that's what i was thinking, be interesting to see where majority of member's are from too!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I think it's a great idea! Would be cool to see where we all come from.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I belong to frapper for several different sites, I think it is a fantastic idea, you should get it up and going asap MP.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

i only have one problem...it displays your city/town. is there a way that it can just display your state or general area?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I have to agree with Scuba Kid on that one... that really would be nice as an option.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I think it's awesome MP, thanks for setting it up!


----------

